# OBX Camber Kits 200sx, good or bad???



## pearsont74 (Oct 1, 2002)

http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&rd=1&category=33581&item=2448994660

Is this a ok kit and how hard is it to install?


----------



## James (Apr 29, 2002)

I've never installed a set of those but it should be a cinch... aligning it is the other problem.


----------



## azkicker0027 (May 31, 2002)

where and how does it go???


----------



## ScorchN200SX (Aug 13, 2002)

*Toe in or out?*



azkicker0027 said:


> where and how does it go???


Get them take them to less shwab have them install them to correct and align.100$ Lifetime realignment! Good to go. They work good for daily not track worthy though..... Lower or upper bolt holes that hold the strut to the axle support.


----------

